# Gas Price Watch



## ibglowin

I thought it would be interesting to track and see what people are paying for a gallon of gas in other parts of the country. Gas prices have been falling like a rock the last couple of weeks especially. We went to Albuquerque today to make a Costco run. 

We filled up for *$2.76* a gallon for regular unleaded!


----------



## buffalofrenchy

Buffalo NY... I think it's around $3.60 but I don't pay attention as I drive a plug in hybrid and re-fill every 1000 miles during the winter (due to heating the car) and 2700 miles this past summer but I fully charge the car every day.


----------



## Boatboy24

There's an election coming soon. 

We dropped below $3.00 ($2.92 for cash/debit) at my local the other day, though my 'neighborhood gas station' is typically well below average for most of the DC area. 

I don't think I've seen sub-$3.00 gas since Katrina. But man, it wasn't long before that when gas was below $1.


----------



## Rocky

Mike, here in central Ohio we are paying about $3.00 for regular unleaded. We dipped down to $2.90 last week. The prices bounce up and down weekly. I try to buy on Monday thru Wednesday. The prices frequently seem to jump toward the weekend.


----------



## pjd

Still $3.49 per gallon here, I typically have to buy around 2,000 gallons per month. I sure miss the $1.85 days!


----------



## Runningwolf

N.W. PA were paying between 3.15 and $3.39


----------



## richmke

3.19 today in Wisconsin


----------



## ibglowin

I haven't seen prices this low since the recession back in 2009.


----------



## wpt-me

It was $3.24 here in Maine this afternoon.

Bill


----------



## cmason1957

$2.70 in Columbia, MO.


----------



## Deezil

Not sure about the local gas prices, but I know oil just hit something like a 3-year low... Oil prices are usually two - three weeks behind the prices at the pump, so get ready for them to keep dropping a bit more yet. 

Not that its going to stay there, but...


----------



## acorn

It's $3.60 a gallon in NYC alright. It gets to over $4.00 per gallon in the downtown. Still, it's the cheapest it has for the past couple of years at this time of year.

Edit: also, if you wish to track the gas prices, stats and gasoline trivia, check out GasBuddy website. Through them I've been able to find a local gas station with consistently lower prices.


----------



## Julie

cmason1957 said:


> $2.70 in Columbia, MO.



:< I doubt if we will ever see that here. 

Yesterday it was down to $3.37 at Sheetz and if you use your Sheetz card with your Sheetz credit card, you get another .08 off.http://www.winemakingtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Rocky

pjd said:


> Still $3.49 per gallon here, I typically have to buy around 2,000 gallons per month. I sure miss the $1.85 days!



Phil, I don't miss them near as much as I miss the $.26 per gallon for regular, $.32 per gallon for premium and $.38 per gallon for super premium (like Golden Esso Extra, which I used to use in my '58 Impala. It had 3 2-barrels on a 348 block, and went like poop shot from a cannon!) I really don't think we will ever see those days again.


----------



## PamNoir

1.31/litre or 5.24/gallon in Nova Scotia....it could always be worse  


Primary: Concord grape
Secondary: Apple Berry wine 
Bottled: Pinot Noir, Dandelion


----------



## ibglowin

I bought a brand spanking new Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer edition back in 1998. Gas was $1.25 a gallon back then and I drove that vehicle back and forth to work (20 miles daily commute) for almost 10 years until the gas prices got sky high even out here in the Southwest. I still have that old truck and it only just recently turned 100K miles but I only use it as a work vehicle. If it ain't working it is sitting. I refuse to pay $80 to fill it up and only get at best 15 MPG. It is a great vehicle for hauling though. Sits high and ways a couple of TONS. With the seats folded flat you can fit a full sheet of plywood or wallboard flat and still close the tailgate. I just used it to go pick up my fresh grapes from CA via CO and easily fit 8 20G Brutes inside the vehicle. Could fit 9-10 if I wanted to in the back. We switched over to high MPG milage cars little by little over the last 5 years or so.


----------



## tonyt

2.98 for me yesterday. No discount for living a couple miles from the countries largest refineries.


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting article from CNN about why not to cheer for falling oil prices.

Oil prices are plunging. Don't cheer yet


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Phil, I don't miss them near as much as I miss the $.26 per gallon for regular, $.32 per gallon for premium and $.38 per gallon for super premium (like Golden Esso Extra, which I used to use in my '58 Impala. It had 3 2-barrels on a 348 block, and went like poop shot from a cannon!) I really don't think we will ever see those days again.



Well, actually, prices today are not so different from those prices.

Considering that oil is a finite resource that we have used a great proportion of since 1958, and that there are now 7 billion people competing for this resource rather than 3 billion (and 310 million in the US rather than 174 million), I'd say that is pretty remarkable.


----------



## roger80465

Boatboy24 said:


> There's an election coming soon.



That pretty much says it all. Gas prices always drop before an election to give us all a false sense of security.

Regular is $3.38 in the Denver area and diesel ranges from $3.58 to $3.93. Still rather obscene.


----------



## richmke

roger80465 said:


> That pretty much says it all. Gas prices always drop before an election to give us all a false sense of security.



Summer driving season is over, and the switch over from the more expensive summer blends (extra oxygen to reduce ozone).


----------



## LoneStarLori

tonyt said:


> 2.98 for me yesterday. No discount for living a couple miles from the countries largest refineries.



I agree. What's up with that? I am 15 miles from 3 different refineries and even closer to some rigs both on and offshore. We are averaging $2.98 down here.


----------



## bmwr75

$2.92 today in NE MS.


----------



## roger80465

richmke said:


> Summer driving season is over, and the switch over from the more expensive summer blends (extra oxygen to reduce ozone).



Not the case here. We get the blends in the winter to reduce smog, etc.


----------



## tmmii

I stopped looking. I can't change it, still need gas for work and fun, drive 600-800 miles a week and tomorrow will burn 100 gallons on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## MrKevin

Fairbanks Alaska is still about 3.85 a gallon.


----------



## zalai

LoneStarLori said:


> I agree. What's up with that? I am 15 miles from 3 different refineries and even closer to some rigs both on and offshore. We are averaging $2.98 down here.



If it is make you feel better , we have lots of oil here in Alberta and the price is $1.18/liter . That is 4.425 / gallon .


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$2.72* a gallon at Costco in ABQ, NM


----------



## reefman

$2.97 here in Sussex county Delaware this past Sunday.


----------



## grapeman

Way down to $3.599 here!


----------



## Rodnboro

$2.88 in Statesboro Georgia


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

*$2.63* Sam's Club in ABQ, NM!


----------



## grapeman

ibglowin said:


> *$2.63* Sam's Club in ABQ, NM!


 

That's just not right............. still $3.539 here - almost a dollar higher and no it isn't all extra tax, just some of it.


----------



## ibglowin

You need to move closer to all the Fracking.......  
Lots of it going on in Southern NM and of course all over Texas. Its even dropped to $2.89 here in Lost Almost. Several Tribal gas station are going for ~$2.73 last I looked out on the highway.


----------



## Julie

I have fracking all around me and this weekend the best price out there was one gas station at 3.19. All the others are at 3.29 which is .10 cheaper than the previous weekend.


----------



## willie

Price here in Heath, OH (central part) is $304.9 right now. gasbuddy.com is where I look for price.

Will


----------



## ibglowin

OK, I am out of ideas then. Perhaps "greed"?









Julie said:


> I have fracking all around me and this weekend the best price out there was one gas station at 3.19. All the others are at 3.29 which is .10 cheaper than the previous weekend.


----------



## mikewatkins727

*Gas price*

2.99 in Eaton, OH. Did see 2.89 at discount gas store (FuelMart?)


----------



## richmke

ibglowin said:


> OK, I am out of ideas then. Perhaps "greed"?



Being near Crude doesn't help you one bit in gas prices. You can't put Crude in your tank. Now, if there was a refinery next to all that crude ...


----------



## ibglowin

There are 3 refineries in NM and 30 in TX so that may help us.



richmke said:


> Being near Crude doesn't help you one bit in gas prices. You can't put Crude in your tank. Now, if there was a refinery next to all that crude ...


----------



## wineforfun

2.94 in Omaha


----------



## tonyt

Okay, I just got off the phone with my son - never ask a CPA to explain something quickly. He is an annalist at one of the countries largest pipeline and mid stream companies in Houston. He says there are literally thousands of variables causing gasoline prices to seem erratic from region to region, community to community and even neighborhood to neighborhood. But it always boils down to supply and demand. For instance here in Beaumont/Port Arthur we have some of the world's largest petrochemical refineries but we seldom have the regions cheapest gasoline prices. This part of Texas benefits from things that should keep our local prices among the lowest in the country like a low cost of transportation, availability of near by crude feed stock, and cheap and available local labor. However, we also have the countries fourth largest seaport system and the exporting of refined products competes with and forces our available supply to compete with world demand. So the price foreign countries are willing to pay for our refined products keeps our local price high. Areas that refine but have higher "transport to market" costs may find refineries forced to sell for less locally than pipe hundreds of miles to other markets. He also said not to underestimate specific costs of your local gas station like land cost, state and local taxes, local labor costs and nearby competition. We all know gasoline on an interstate highway running through downtown Dallas is going to come at a premium. So given all of those variables and many many more it still all comes down to Economics 101, supply and demand.

$2.89 today where I gas up and $2.80 across town but I'd chance getting my hubcaps stolen while I was filling up there.


----------



## ibglowin

Umm, yeah that's the ticket! 







Good answer Tony!


----------



## beano

Saw my first today. $2.98.9 in fayetteville, NC.

Still gouging us in my opinion.

I grew up in the days of $5.00 fillups an .23 cents a pack marlboro cigarettes. And coffee was .40 cents a pound, grind your own at the A&P food store. And don't forget .99 cents a six-pack no name beer. 
5 Hamburgers or Hot Dogs for a buck at the Tastee Freeze. Damn, I'm getting old. I can remember when nothing was there.

OOOOHH MY... old times , right!!

Beano Joe


----------



## mikewatkins727

I remember my dad popping a gut when gas hit .28 per gallon!


----------



## richmke

When gas was $0.25/gal, I remember making $2.75/hr, and when you got a $0.25/hr raise ...

Gas down to $2.99


----------



## Boatboy24

$2.88 today. 

On my way out to Shenandoah Nat'l Park on Friday, I paid $2.75 just 15 miles further out of town from my place.


----------



## ibglowin

*$2.69* a gallon Costco in San Antonio, TX


----------



## Boatboy24

We hit $2.67 over the weekend. 

Two or three more weeks until prices start going back up. Stock up now!!


----------



## Julie

most around here is 3.19 but on gas station in Butler is at 3.12


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> We hit $2.67 over the weekend.
> 
> Two or three more weeks until prices start going back up. Stock up now!!



Nope, I don't think they will go back up because we are in the annual slack demand time, between now and March. The bottom of the normal price cycle is usually late December or early January. (I know this because I buy my farm fuels then.) This year, due to slowing growth in China and near dead stop in Europe. It could get quite inexpensive in winter.

Chattanooga, TN: $2.68

Huntsville, AL: $2.74


----------



## MrsJones

Canadian here, we're down to $1.01 -- wahoo!


----------



## Troll

$2.55 in south Georgia


----------



## jswordy

$2.65 in Huntsville, Ala.


----------



## zimmer2

$2.98 in Butte Mt last night


----------



## ibglowin

Holy Cow, down to *$2.48* at Costco/Sams Club in Albuquerque, NM!


----------



## roger80465

We are down to about $2.80 around Denver, if you shop carefully. What is amazing me is that while gas is dropping, diesel has climbed by $.15 a gallon. Don't understand that one.


----------



## richmke

Boatboy24 said:


> There's an election coming soon.



Now that the election is over, are pricing going back up?


----------



## Boatboy24

richmke said:


> Now that the election is over, are pricing going back up?



Mine went up a penny yesterday.


----------



## richmke

Boatboy24 said:


> Mine went up a penny yesterday.



Probably because you bought gas in DC, vs the suburbs.


----------



## TomK-B

$2.68 here in Nashville.


----------



## Boatboy24

richmke said:


> Probably because you bought gas in DC, vs the suburbs.



Same station.


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$2.44* a gallon at Costco/Sams in ABQ, NM!


----------



## Julie

As of this morning we are now down to $2.99, that is a .10 drop from last weekend.


----------



## cintipam

Cinti was $2.77 till Monday when it jumped up .20. Now $2.99 everywhere.

Pam in cinti


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$2.34* a gallon at Costco/Sams in ABQ, NM!


----------



## wineforfun

2.82 in Omaha, NE


----------



## grapeman

Cheapest here now is $3.249

Wow Mike you could fill a 40+ gallon tank on one credit card transaction. Around here (and assuming elsewhere) you can't go over $100 on any card. You need to do another purchase to top off the tank.


----------



## ibglowin

Prices have fallen so much I can now "afford" to once again drive……. "THE BEAST"


----------



## jswordy

2.57 in Huntsville, Ala.


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$2.28* a gallon at Costco/Sams in ABQ, NM!


----------



## TomK-B

Wow! Mike, that's insane. Here in Nashville we're at $2.59 up the street at Kroger.


----------



## Julie

Both those prices are insane! We are down to $2.93


----------



## Boatboy24

We've been hovering between 2.59 and 2.62 or so since the election.


----------



## ibglowin

It was dropping like $0.10 a week for almost two months it seems. It has now stabilized and only seems to be dropping at most $0.05 a week. We definitely have some of the lowest gas prices in the country at the moment. Enjoying it while we can!


----------



## richmke

There goes the theory that Big Oil or Opec is trying to affect the election.


----------



## ibglowin

Last week when OPEC met and left production levels at the same levels currently it became evident that they are trying to shut down the US Oil Shale industry and Fracking by driving oil prices down below the point of profitability for them. Perhaps its all about the $$$$ more than anything.


----------



## TomK-B

I believe you're right, Mike. It's always all about the $$$$ more than anything else.


----------



## richmke

*First U.S. Gas Station Drops Below $2 a Gallon*

An Oncue Express station in Oklahoma City was selling the motor fuel for $1.99 a gallon today, becoming the first one to drop below $2 in the U.S. since July 30, 2010

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-03/first-u-s-gas-station-drops-below-2-a-gallon.html


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$2.15* at Costco/Sams in ABQ, NM!


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Phil, I don't miss them near as much as I miss the $.26 per gallon for regular, $.32 per gallon for premium and $.38 per gallon for super premium (like Golden Esso Extra, which I used to use in my '58 Impala. It had 3 2-barrels on a 348 block, and went like poop shot from a cannon!) I really don't think we will ever see those days again.





ibglowin said:


> Now down to *$2.15* at Costco/Sams in ABQ, NM!



Well, whaddya know? We are now _below_ the price (adjusted for inflation) that Rocky remembers, suffused in a golden glow from the halcyon days of his youth: http://data.bls.gov/cgi-bin/cpicalc.pl?cost1=0.269&year1=1958&year2=2014 If you click on that link, you will see that $0.269 in 1958 is the same as $2.21 today.

Apparently, we will see those days again.


----------



## Rocky

That is great, Paul. I used the calculator to determine that the $3875.00 that my Impala cost in 1958 would now be $11,166! If there is someone who has one for that price, I am on my way with money in hand and I will be there tomorrow!


----------



## sour_grapes

Not sure where your calculation went awry, @Rocky, but when I enter the numbers, I get that $3875 in 1958 equates to $31,835 today: http://data.bls.gov/cgi-bin/cpicalc.pl?cost1=3875&year1=1958&year2=2014

Here is another point to consider. I chose a Toyota Camry as sort of a "blah" car to serve as a point of comparison, checking both the 4-cylinder and the 6-cylinder. (At least your Impala nudges out the 4-cylinder Camry.)

1958 Impala Sport Coupe 348 V-8 Super Turbo-Thrust (3 x 2bbl., highest power model) 
0-60 time: *8.3 sec.*
Highway MPG: 12.5
1/4 mile time: 16.4 sec

2015 Toyota Camry (4 cylinder)
0-60 time: *8.4 sec.*
Highway MPG: 35
1/4 mile time: 16.5 sec

2015 Toyota Camry (6 cylinder)
0-60 time: *5.8 sec.*
Highway MPG: 31
1/4 mile time: 14.3

Nostalgia ain't what it used to be! (Or maybe poop shot out of cannons more slowly then?)


----------



## Boatboy24

That's all well and good, Paul. But it's still a _Camry_.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> That's all well and good, Paul. But it's still a _Camry_.



Point taken!

Imagine if Aunt Margaret showed up in 1958 with a Camry, and blew the absolute doors off of all of the exotic sports cars and proto-muscle cars?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Point taken!
> 
> Imagine if Aunt Margaret showed up in 1958 with a Camry, and blew the absolute doors off of all of the exotic sports cars and proto-muscle cars?



Or imagine if Uncle Rocky shows up in 2014 with a 1958 Impala. Nobody would see the Camry. Well, nobody would see the Camry without the Impala either.


----------



## Rocky

Not sure where your calculation went awry, @Rocky, but when I enter the numbers, I get that $3875 in 1958 equates to $31,835 today: http://data.bls.gov/cgi-bin/cpicalc.pl?cost1=3875&year1=1958&year2=2014

Paul, I am not sure how I did it, but I must have inadvertently changed the base year to 1980. That calculation works out to the number I posted. Thanks for the correction but even at that price I would still be on my way with money in hand if I could have my baby back again. I only have one picture left of the car from a faded photo that my Bride had enlarged and air brushed to take some of the nearby cars out of the picture. (My Father's '56 Packard and our neighbors 59 Studebaker Lark, the latter of which can still be through the rear window of my car. If I were clever enough to scan it I would post it.) Ah, the memories...


----------



## richmke

The Opec oil cartel no longer exists in any meaningful sense and crude prices will slump to $50 a barrel over the coming months as market forces shake out the weakest producers, Bank of America has warned. ...

Francisco Blanch, the bank’s commodity chief, said Opec is “effectively dissolved” after it failed to stabilize prices at its last meeting. “The consequences are profound and long-lasting,“ he said.

The free market will now set the global cost of oil, leading to a new era of wild price swings and disorderly trading ...

It will take six months or so to whittle away the 1m barrels a day of excess oil on the market – with US crude falling to $50 - given that supply and demand are both “inelastic” in the short-run. That will create the beginnings of the next shortage. “We expect a pretty sharp rebound to the high $80s or even $90 in the second half of next year,” said Sabine Schels, the bank’s energy expert. ...




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/oilprices/11283875/Bank-of-America-sees-50-oil-as-Opec-dies.html


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$2.09* at Costco/SAMS in ABQ, NM!


----------



## ibglowin

I am predicting *sub $2 a gallon* in ABQ by Monday 12/15/14


----------



## grapeman

I actually saw a price of 3.069 today but that is about 8-10 cents lower than anywhere else. Kerosene here is 4.29.


----------



## Troll

*Getting cheap*

We were at $2.19 yesterday in south Georgia


----------



## reefman

wow, it's amazing what OPEC is trying to do, and hurting their own members at the same time. Let's hope the competition can stay in business. Only down to $2.56 here in north Maryland.


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$2.05* at Costco/SAMS in ABQ, NM, however there are now 2 "Fuel Stop" gas stations in ABQ that are selling regular Unleaded for $1.99!

This hurts our State budget something terrible as they get about 50% of their operating revenue from taxes on oil and gas production within the State. When the economy tanked in 2008/2009 they had a double whammy as the bottom dropped out of oil and gas but people stopped spending on top of that as they lost their jobs, homes etc so gross receipt taxes were also way off. Hopefully that part won't happen this time but they are already saying that some companies may be laying off very soon in the oil patch down in southern NM.


----------



## ibglowin

ibglowin said:


> I am predicting *sub $2 a gallon* in ABQ by Monday 12/15/14




Well it has happened. 


Now down to *$1.95* a gallon at Costco/SAMS in ABQ, NM!


----------



## grapeman

There are a few spots locally uner $3 now.


----------



## Charlesthewino

I saw $2.30 in Kenosha, WI this week. The Chicago area is higher, but any relief is good.


----------



## terrymck

Dropping like a stone here. $1.93 at Sam's in Easley, SC.


----------



## TomK-B

My wife bought gas at a Kroger near the airport in Nashville for $1.99 on Friday.


----------



## reefman

Northern Maryland is down to $2.49.
Best I saw in Penn. yesterday was $2.61.


----------



## Boatboy24

That's awesome, John. But what does it have to do with gas prices?


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> sitting in my recliner, watching the jets actually winning against the patriots. i have some family up for christmas. time to open a good one..
> 
> i opted for a bottle of my 2004 pinot noir. at the risk of sounding like i am boasting, this is fantastic! i have not tasted it in years, so this was a very nice surprise. wow, is it good...
> this is the best part of our passion. i find it really cool that i can enjoy something i did 10 years ago! this must be the best of all possible time capsules...





Boatboy24 said:


> That's awesome, John. But what does it have to do with gas prices?





ibglowin said:


> Bwahahahahahahahaha!



Methinks perhaps it was not the FIRST bottle that was opened today!


----------



## JohnT

Well it could be because I got gassed last night... 

or..

I posted that using my cell phone (big fingers and a small screen). I meant to put that into the "what's in my glass" thread. 


Perhaps a combo of the two???


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$1.89* a gallon at Costco/SAMS in ABQ, NM!

Saw it for as low as $1.90 a gallon yesterday in Santa fe which is traditionally about $0.10 a gallon higher than ABQ as its a "tourist town".

Its even going for $1.99 a gallon at the Smiths (aka Kroger) gas station up in Lost Almost.


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$1.69* a gallon at Costco/SAMS in ABQ, NM!


----------



## Julie

$1.69!!!!!!! unbelievable! We are down to 2.69 but that is now going to go up because we are being slapped with an increase on gas taxes. Charlotte, NC was down to 2.22 last weekend.


----------



## ibglowin

OPEC said they were gonna shut down the US shale oil business and it looks like they meant it!


----------



## the_rayway

We are down to an AMAZING $0.83/Litre here!!!! I haven't seen it this low in a good 8-10 years!!


----------



## CowboyRam

Here in Riverton Wyoming we are down to $2.55


----------



## diywinemakers

the_rayway said:


> We are down to an AMAZING $0.83/Litre here!!!! I haven't seen it this low in a good 8-10 years!!


Lucky you! Here in Nova Scotia is still .94


----------



## the_rayway

diywinemakers said:


> Lucky you! Here in Nova Scotia is still .94



Now to $.82! I can't believe this!

What was yours at before the drop?


----------



## diywinemakers

$1.35 in November. It is much better now, but not as good as in Winnipeg 



the_rayway said:


> Now to $.82! I can't believe this!
> 
> What was yours at before the drop?


----------



## Boatboy24

Paid $2.07/gallon this morning.


----------



## Gr8p

1.89 per gallon and -30 windchill this morning in SD


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$1.61* a gallon at Costco/SAMS in ABQ, NM!


----------



## grapeman

When they start paying you to fill up, please get all you can and send it to us in NY. 2.65 here.


----------



## wineforfun

1.88 in Omaha.


----------



## sour_grapes

Down to $1.91 here. Incredible!


----------



## fabrictodyefor

I know in the short run it is nice on my pocket book for the price of gas to be lower, but living in a gas/oil/mineral dependent state I, personally would pay more for gas if I knew it came from the US and Canada. OPEC has ruled this industry for too long....Just MHO


----------



## BernardSmith

Can anyone explain why gas is priced not to the penny but to the 1/10 of a penny and that 1/10 is ALWAYS .XX9? Is 1/10 of a cent a legal coin in the USA? Can I get two of them somewhere? I would love to see what they look like. Who collects and keeps the additional cents each time we fill our cars? I have never gotten change back in 1/1000 of a dollar... Is there anything else bought and sold to regular folk for their own consumption that is priced like gas? (Not natural gas, electricity, water, data)


----------



## ibglowin

http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/ive-always-wondered/why-do-gas-prices-end-910-cent


----------



## sour_grapes

BernardSmith said:


> Is 1/10 of a cent a legal coin in the USA?



No, the smallest legal coin is 1/2 cent, which was produced from 1793 to 1857. It is still legal tender. (Unlike your native land, our currency never "expires"; it is still good for spending. Of course, you would be a fool to spend a half-cent coin!)

Your point about the $X.XX9 pricing is well taken!


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to *$1.54* a gallon at Costco/SAMS in ABQ, NM!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW and I was excited yesterday at 2.21


----------



## 2020steve

Filled up Saturday Costco Sarasota FL. $1.85


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Now down to *$1.54* a gallon at Costco/SAMS in ABQ, NM!



That's almost ludicrously low. Incredible. Adjusted for inflation, that is as low as it has ever been.

I just paid nearly $5 for a gallon of milk!


----------



## ibglowin

I think we have hit the bottom and now starting to climb back a bit. Now back up to *$1.59* a gallon at Costco/SAMS in ABQ, NM

NOT Complaining still!


----------



## richmke

Former oil exec: $5-a-gallon gas on the way

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2015/01/19/gas-oil-five-dollar-gallon/21865975/


----------



## ibglowin

LOL

*Saudi Prince: Oil will never return to $100…...*

http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/12/investing/oil-prices-saudi-prince/


----------



## richmke

ibglowin said:


> *Saudi Prince: Oil will never return to $100…...*



You trust what a Saudi Prince says? They are trying to break the North American Shale industry by crashing the price of oil. So he has incentive to trash talk the price of oil in order to get Shale Oil producers to give up sooner rather than later.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't trust either. I just thought it was funny that depending on who you talk to you have two completey different oil futures.


----------



## Deezil

They're sinking Russia in the meantime, with half of Russia's GDP coming from oil and gas, they can't hang with this a whole lot longer and still be a 1st world nation..


----------



## sour_grapes

Deezil said:


> They're sinking Russia in the meantime, with half of Russia's GDP coming from oil and gas, they can't hang with this a whole lot longer and still be a 1st world nation..



Russia has never been a first-world nation, they have always been a second-world nation. (This is not meant to be a pejorative opinion, just a statement of the meaning of "second world".)

The original meaning of "second-world nation" was political, and referred explicitly to the Soviet Union and its allies: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_World

After the cold war, ahhh, cooled down, the meaning of the term "second-world nation" shifted to an economic meaning. Basically, it means "an industrialized, but not yet highly developed, economy." Sometimes referred to as a "developing nation." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Developing_country

Of course, they were then, and still are, a global power, and I would agree that that status is threatened by the falling price of oil.


----------



## ibglowin

Well the free fall is over and we have been slowly creeping back up over the last couple of weeks. Made a Costco run yesterday and filled up. Still pretty amazing price and not complaining!

Gas is now *$1.77* a gallon at Costco/SAMS in ABQ, NM.


----------



## joeswine

*Gas wars*

I never understood why Europe's gas was so high being so close to all the sources?


----------



## ibglowin

Taxes mainly. Plus they have far superior mass transportation that is paid for by…….. those taxes!


----------



## sour_grapes

Mike is right, but it is also notable that North America produces a lot of oil, too. In fact, right now the US itself produces more oil than it imports (i.e., over half of our oil consumption is from domestic sources).


----------



## ibglowin

Well at least we did until the price of oil dropped below $50 a barrel. I think IIRC they need somewhere around ~$70 a barrel to make a profit on Shale oil, tar sands etc. Any lower and they will shut things down and wait for a price recovery.




sour_grapes said:


> In fact, right now the US itself produces more oil than it imports (i.e., over half of our oil consumption is from domestic sources).


----------



## joeswine

*Gas wars*

wouldn't it make sense to manufacture and reserve as well as become the leading producer??from a business stand point, it all come out in the end.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Well at least we did until the price of oil dropped below $50 a barrel. I think IIRC they need somewhere around ~$70 a barrel to make a profit on Shale oil, tar sands etc. Any lower and they will shut things down and wait for a price recovery.



I see. I did not know this, and just spent some time reading a bit about the economics of shale oil (tight oil). I learned something, thanks!


----------



## Boatboy24

Paid $2.09 this morning. We bottomed out at $1.91 about a week and a half ago.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

joeswine said:


> wouldn't it make sense to manufacture and reserve as well as become the leading producer??from a business stand point, it all come out in the end.



and become less dependent on oil from elsewhere.....


----------



## sour_grapes

joeswine said:


> wouldn't it make sense to manufacture and reserve as well as become the leading producer??from a business stand point, it all come out in the end.





fabrictodyefor said:


> and become less dependent on oil from elsewhere.....



You mean like the 750 million barrel Strategic Petroleum Reserve?


----------



## joeswine

*Gas wars*

Europe ,japan an china need to step up some how, don't you think??? THE prices are slowly rising again reg.is at $1.95 per.at present in south jersey.


----------



## richmke

IMHO, crude oil is a finite resource with limited alternatives (hard to fly a plane on renewable energy).

So, let other countries deplete their oil, and keep ours for when no one else has oil. Keep shale on "cold" standby with the capacity to be self sufficient. So, if someone threatens a disruption, they know it will only be temporary for the USA.

Maybe use the Strategic Oil Reserve to bridge the time it takes to bring the shale on-line.


----------



## sour_grapes

I have often thought in a similar way, Rich. I'd rather be the last guy left with any oil in the tank than the one who sold it or burned it all earlier.


----------



## ibglowin

$2.03 a Gallon for regular unleaded at Costco/Sams in ABQ. Almost no increase the last few weeks. I just read that gas prices have fallen 9 days straight and oil has been tumbling as well after the short hike when they switched over from Winter to Summer blends. We are currently running around $2.30 so the local stations are slooooooow to drop prices milking all the extra profit they can. Usually we are on average about $0.12 a gallon higher than ABQ


----------



## ibglowin

Things have been heading back up on a weekly basis the past few months. Now up to $2.33/gal in ABQ at Costco and Sams and about $0.25 cents more in Santa fe and parts North.


----------



## joeswine

SAME HERE IN NEW JERSEY SLOW BUT STEADY INCREASE.


----------



## grapeman

It has been like a yoyo here going down and back up 10 to 20 cents a gallon at a time. Been bouncing back up to 2.90 now here.


----------



## ibglowin

I just filled up for $1.89 here in Lost Almost. Had $0.50 a gallon in rewards points from Smith's (Kroger) for buying groceries and cashed them in. Every little bit helps! LOL


----------



## ceeaton

Wow, the average around these parts is $2.65 to 2.69. Got $2.60 @ BJs yesterday. Guess I gotta fire up the gas buddy app and start searching. If I go up by the truck stops around I-81 and Rt 11 I might find a better price.


----------



## Black-opal

its $3.69-$3.99 here


----------



## ibglowin

Been awhile since much of anything to report. But yesterday oil hit a new 6 year low price per barrel. It dipped below $42. Have gas prices dropped? Not so much, in fact they haven't dropped in Lost Almost at all. Most stations are charging $2.69 and have not dropped at all through out the entire Sumer even though oil prices have been sliding all Summer long. 

In Albuquerque where competition is pretty stiff they are faring a little better. Costco is selling regular unleaded for *$2.32* a gallon.


----------



## reefman

Paid $2.35 in Newark, DE yesterday.


----------



## Boatboy24

$2.79 yesterday in Reston, VA. If I go 15 miles west, its about 30 cents cheaper.


----------



## joeswine

2…20 in south jersey


----------



## CowboyRam

It is 2.74 with the 3 cent discount for using the Smiths card here in Riverton, Wyoming.


----------



## Steve_M

$2.90 in Westchester County NY
When we left Cape May last Saturday was so happy to pay only $2.58!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## hardworkin

$2.46 in Lewistown, PA.


----------



## ceeaton

Just paid $2.529 in East Berlin. Averaging $2.599 in South Central PA (lower at discount clubs like BJs and Sams).


----------



## ibglowin

Prices have slowly dropped over the past few months. Gas is now *$1.69* at Costco and Sams in ABQ. *$1.78* at some of the Pueblo stations outside of Santa fe.


----------



## geek

Just paid $2.05 at Costco


----------



## grapeman

They are practically giving it away here at only about $2.40 a gallon - Friday special was 2.349 at one convenience store chain.


----------



## terrymck

Costco and Sam's here are $1.68 but I saw an independent yesterday at $1.65. Get below a dollar and they'll have something!


----------



## ibglowin

Sometimes I have as much as $1.00/G discount using my Smith's (Kroger) rewards points. If it keeps going down they may owe me $$$ after my fill up!


----------



## JohnT

$1.99 yesterday in NJ.


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> $1.99 yesterday in NJ.



It should be cheaper in NJ....I'd assume, since it is at merely $2.05 here in CT.


----------



## ceeaton

Gas buddy sez the lowest around here is $2.079 at the truck stops where Rt 11, I-81 and I-76 all converge. Average most other non-club places is $2.239 (BJs 2.179, Sams 2.159) for Regular.


----------



## Turock

$1.83 this morning at local gas station.


----------



## jswordy

1.74 here this morning


----------



## reefman

keeps jumping around here in Delaware yesterday it was $2.04, today it's $2.15.


----------



## ibglowin

We drove to San Antonio for Thanksgiving from Northern NM. About 750 miles one way and we can do it one one long day. Southwest wanted ~$600 for a RT ticket during the Thanksgiving time period so it would have cost us $1200 to get there. We spent $100 total on gas for the RT. Gas averaged about $1.85 a gallon along the way. The airlines are making money hand over fist as they say as fuel prices have dropped like crazy over the past year but ticket prices have not dropped at all.


----------



## Bubba1

2.39 for reg at BP station this morning


----------



## MichiganPaul

$1.61 here in Michigan today


----------



## Runningwolf

Lucky people, we are still paying 2.19


----------



## ibglowin

Now down to $1.45 a gallon at Costco/Sams in ABQ! We are paying $1.72 here in Lost Almost. A few weeks ago I got gas and used my points from Smiths (Kroger). Had a full $1.00 off per gallon since I bought a bunch of gift cards at Xmas and they give you like 4X points on Gift Cards. I ended up paying $11 for a full tank of gas!


----------



## reefman

$1.69 here in lower slower Delaware.


----------



## roger80465

I just paid $1.47 for diesel on Thursday, thanks to my .40 Kroger/King Soopers points. Less than $30 to fill my F250!


----------



## Daroowala

$1.54 in Kenosha WI.


----------



## sour_grapes

I was shocked to see $1.639 here today. What the hell is going on?


----------



## roger80465

Unfortunately, dropping gas prices are taking the stock market with it.


----------



## geek

$1.79 at the local Costco, price has been like that for a couple weeks now.

Also, I ordered home heating oil today at $1.37/gal.


----------



## reefman

Jumped up $0.10 last night here is Lewes, DE. From $1.69 to $1.79/gal.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

roger80465 said:


> Unfortunately, dropping gas prices are taking the stock market with it.



Not to mention all the people who are out of work now, and those who are hanging on by a thread.....and we are now getting our oil from where?


----------



## ibglowin

Just read this very interesting CNN article on the state of the US oil market.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/26/investing/us-oil-boom-not-dead/index.html


----------



## Double Daylo

Daroowala said:


> $1.54 in Kenosha WI.



Oh man!! Another local this time from Ktown. Grew up there and parents still live there. In Milwaukee now days.

Paid 1.60 yesterday.


----------



## sour_grapes

Double Daylo said:


> Oh man!! Another local this time from Ktown. Grew up there and parents still live there. In Milwaukee now days.
> 
> Paid 1.60 yesterday.



Wow, I paid $1.589 today. (In MKE.)


----------



## sour_grapes

fabrictodyefor said:


> Not to mention all the people who are out of work now, and those who are hanging on by a thread.....and we are now getting our oil from where?



The stock market is NOT the economy. Except for the oil industry, I believe that low oil prices HELP the economy. Not that everything is peachy, but the unemployment rate is the lowest it has been since 2008.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

ibglowin said:


> Just read this very interesting CNN article on the state of the US oil market.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/26/investing/us-oil-boom-not-dead/index.html



Interesting article. I'll admit I love not paying as much at the pump, but I personally know too many people out of jobs due to the cut-backs in oil production....and don't even get me started on coal!!  but I live in a natural resource reliant state.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, what the hell AGAIN? I saw $1.439 this morning. Gas Buddy says there are some $1.399s in my area.


----------



## ibglowin

Just looked at my "Gas Buddy" app. They are showing $1.39 at a station between Santa fe and me and $1.42 at Costco/SAMS in ABQ. Great for your wallet but not great for your 401K and our States budget. They are looking to find a way to balance the State budget with current $200,000,000 shortfall due to less oil and gas revenue this year.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Just looked at my "Gas Buddy" app. They are showing $1.39 at a station between Santa fe and me and $1.42 at Costco/SAMS in ABQ. Great for your wallet but not great for your 401K and our States budget. They are looking to find a way to balance the State budget with current $200,000,000 shortfall due to less oil and gas revenue this year.



I live in Louisiana, highly dependent upon oil production. Tens of thousands of folks out of work, not just oilfield workers, executives and the like as well. Our state loses $14M in revenue every time the price of oil drops by $1. So when oil dropped from mid 80's to mid 30's, that's a revenue loss in the state of $700M per year, pretty unmanageable, and it will continue at that depressed level until prices rebound. Oh well, think I'll pop a cork..................


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, dropping like a rock the last 10 days or so in these parts. We now have a station between Santa fe and us that has dropped down to $1.28/gal. Even Costco/Sams in ABQ is higher at $1.34. I just filled up yesterday on fumes for $15. They are now predicting $0.99/gal gas in the next month or so.


----------



## Daisy317

It's still 1.89 here in PA. Some places are lower but our State gas tax is ridiculous.


----------



## Hokapsig

1.89 at the Get Go in Harmarville, but I get another 3 cents off that all the time. With my buyer's discount, I paid 1.64 for premium this Monday....


----------



## Daisy317

Hokapsig said:


> 1.89 at the Get Go in Harmarville, but I get another 3 cents off that all the time. With my buyer's discount, I paid 1.64 for premium this Monday....



Diddo. Brookville has the lowest prices "near" me (which is a relative term because that's still an hour from me in Bigfoot country)... Gotta love the 3c Sheetz discount!


----------



## joeswine

*gas prices*

here in the south of the garden state we float between 1.34/ 149 depending.


----------



## hardworkin

$1.95/gallon in Mifflintown, PA... Between the PA gas taxes and the greed of the station owners... we will never see $1.50/gallon. But I have mixed emotions... I work for General Electric in a plant that is a division of GE Oil & Gas. Due to oil prices being at a long time low, layoffs are predicted locally and there have been no raises for the past two years. I think I would rather keep my job than have a lower price at the pumps... but that's just me.


----------



## geek

And my 401-k is dropping like a rock too.......
All that I made last year is gone.....


----------



## Daisy317

hardworkin said:


> $1.95/gallon in Mifflintown, PA... Between the PA gas taxes and the greed of the station owners... we will never see $1.50/gallon. But I have mixed emotions... I work for General Electric in a plant that is a division of GE Oil & Gas. Due to oil prices being at a long time low, layoffs are predicted locally and there have been no raises for the past two years. I think I would rather keep my job than have a lower price at the pumps... but that's just me.



Just wait for them to hike the tax again for our state budget deficit... You'll be driving to NY to fill up! 

(hubby was just in Mifflintown a few months ago working on your bridges)


----------



## scurry64

$1.72 at the BP in South Strabane this morning. I needed gas and didn't stop until I got to Waynesburg. $1.89 in Waynesburg. Another regrettable decision.


----------



## Daisy317

scurry64 said:


> $1.72 at the BP in South Strabane this morning. I needed gas and didn't stop until I got to Waynesburg. $1.89 in Waynesburg. Another regrettable decision.



All you Pennsylvanians are coming out of the woodwork! LOVING IT!

Gas is like playing roulette... I "love" when I fill up and the next morning gas is down 10c... or a recent trip to Ohio (I forgot how bad our tax is here) and when I hit the Ohio line BAM gas was 60c cheaper but I had 3/4 tank... LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Daisy, good to see you back!


----------



## 2020steve

In Florida I paid $1.63 per gal. and and then saw my investments dive on the same day, you can't win!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Today, I saw $1.369 here!


----------



## JimmyT

scurry64 said:


> $1.72 at the BP in South Strabane this morning. I needed gas and didn't stop until I got to Waynesburg. $1.89 in Waynesburg. Another regrettable decision.




The speedway right down the road is 1.709 today.


----------



## wineforfun

$1.29 in Columbus, NE
$1.39 in David City, NE
$1.49 in Omaha, NE

Saw on the news last night some little town in Kansas is selling it for .99 gallon.


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> Daisy, good to see you back!



Thanks! I just kind of got caught up in other stuff for a while. I am very enthusiastic about getting back here and making some wine. Missed you guys!


----------



## scurry64

JimmyT said:


> The speedway right down the road is 1.709 today.



The BP was $1.699 last night. I think they have a little price war going on.


----------



## JimmyT

scurry64 said:


> The BP was $1.699 last night. I think they have a little price war going on.




Lol I think your right. I just passed the pb and it's back up to 1.709 again as of an hour ago!


----------



## roger80465

Our Loaf and Jug has regular for $1.43 today and diesel for $1.65. I have .40 grocery points for my next fill up so I'm going to enjoy $1.25 diesel later in the week.


----------



## ibglowin

We made a Costco run in ABQ toady and filled up for $1.29. We were on empty and all it could handle cost a whopping $20.


----------



## Julie

scurry64 said:


> The BP was $1.699 last night. I think they have a little price war going on.





JimmyT said:


> Lol I think your right. I just passed the pb and it's back up to 1.709 again as of an hour ago!



Thus kills me that I am not all that far from you and the best we got going is 1.89!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom

$1.47 here in NJ


----------



## Hokapsig

Julie said:


> Thus kills me that I am not all that far from you and the best we got going is 1.89!!!!!!!


 
Time for a roadtrip for cheap gas and new winemaking friends....


----------



## ceeaton

Julie said:


> Thus kills me that I am not all that far from you and the best we got going is 1.89!!!!!!!



_"It's official. Pennsylvania has passed New York and California by earning the dubious distinction of having the highest gasoline taxes in the nation. Combined with the federal gas tax of 18.4 cents per gallon, Pennsylvania's state tax of 50.5 cents per gallon, brings the combined tax to 68.9 cents per gallon. Californians pay 63.7 cents per gallon. New Yorkers pay 63.4 cents per gallon,"
_
This is why we don't see super low prices.


----------



## hardworkin

Daisy317 said:


> Just wait for them to hike the tax again for our state budget deficit... You'll be driving to NY to fill up!
> 
> (hubby was just in Mifflintown a few months ago working on your bridges)



Thank your husband for the great work he did.... but all the salt that has been dumped on the roads the past two weeks will eat away his handy work... He can come back in the Spring and do them all over again. Lots of good trout fishing in this area... if he gets bored.


----------



## Daisy317

hardworkin said:


> Thank your husband for the great work he did.... but all the salt that has been dumped on the roads the past two weeks will eat away his handy work... He can come back in the Spring and do them all over again. Lots of good trout fishing in this area... if he gets bored.



Yup, his company has more bridges down there to do. He worked on a little bridge for about a month last summer... Surrounded by Amish. He'd get off work, change his boots, and fish for 2 hours until dark. He LOVED it down there!


----------



## ibglowin

Gas has been on the rise here for the last couple of weeks. We bottomed out locally at $1.45 but have now risen to $1.65. ABQ is about he same except for good old Costco and Sam's who are doing much better at holding the line. They bottomed out at about ~$1.24 but have risen now to $1.35.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, we bottomed at the high 1.30s ($1.37 or so) and are now in the low 1.70s.


----------



## ibglowin

I am sure they blame it on low inventory as the refineries switch over from Winter to Summer fuel blends. Bottom line is that the price drops sloooooowly but if oil jumps as it has in the last couple of weeks....... Instant price rise!


----------



## sour_grapes

True dat! And I don't think airlines _ever_ lower their fares...


----------



## ibglowin

No, in fact Southwest is the major carrier out of ABQ and into most places we have family in and until about 18mo ago I could fly RT to San Antonio for ~$250. The last 12mo or so the cheapest flight is around $420 RT and that is only if you take the 1st flight of the day or the last flight of the day. Everything else is even higher. Oil has fallen for the last year to less than half it was AND Jet Fuel requires less refining that unleaded gas for automobiles so it is actually cheaper.


----------



## geek

Holding steady at Costco/BJ's for $1.63


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> if oil jumps as it has in the last couple of weeks....... Instant price rise!



And my 401-K seems to be getting happier....phew...

Some good drop in the last 2 months....really hoping it recovers quickly...


----------



## grapeman

Wow and we just got under $2 this last week. I saw some at $1.949 today. Last week I was able to get 20 gallons for 17.87 with gas points from my wife. It seemed almost like robbery.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Around 1.87 or so in our area.


----------



## geek

Went up a few cents..


----------



## wpt-me

Was 1.69 9/10 in Ma. and 1.74 9/10 in Me. this weekend.

Bill


----------



## ibglowin

Still on the rise the last few weeks. Costco and Sam's are holding the line in ABQ still with $1.72 and $1.67 but outside of them it has jumped to around $1.87. We jumped up locally around $0.15 a gallon this week. Pretty good bargain still. They always claim the "switchover" to Summer fuel blends is the culprit this time of year. Yea, thats the ticket......

On a side note we booked a trip to visit SWMBO's folks in KC, MO on SWA and the cheap seats cost $350 RT. That same flight used to cost less than $200 RT 18 months ago. I read where SWA had hedged a good portion of their fuel and locked in contracts at a high price and then of course the bottom fell out of the oil market and they are losing big time on that gamble currently. We almost drove as our 13 Honda Accord gets ~35MPG on the highway but the thought of another road trip through the OK panhandle, across KS and all the "silo towns" every 20 miles was just too much to handle!


----------



## geek

We're still ~$1.72 at Costco.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> On a side note we booked a trip to visit SWMBO's folks in KC, MO on SWA and the cheap seats cost $350 RT. That same flight used to cost less than $200 RT 18 months ago. I read where SWA had hedged a good portion of their fuel and locked in contracts at a high price and then of course the bottom fell out of the oil market and they are losing big time on that gamble currently. We almost drove as our 13 Honda Accord gets ~35MPG on the highway but the thought of another road trip through the OK panhandle, across KS and all the "silo towns" every 20 miles was just too much to handle!



Interesting about SWA's hedging strategy. If that is what they did, it sure didn't turn out well! (But "It's tough to make predictions, especially about the future.”)

Yeah, I just returned from a solo 2000 mile drive (to the east coast) in my 35+ mpg Honda. Gas prices varied from ~$1.85 to $1.99. I paid just over $100 in gas for the whole ride!


----------



## ibglowin

Not this time, but they were the poster child for hedging back before the mortgage meltdown and gas was approaching $5. They locked in some crazy low prices at ~$2 and they looked like geniuses. The law of averages caught up to them I guess this time around. Some airlines have given up on the strategy all together. Just too risky in the market today.



sour_grapes said:


> Interesting about SWA's hedging strategy. If that is what they did, it sure didn't turn out well!


----------



## hardworkin

$2.19 in Lewistown, PA... jumped 15 cents overnight. I guessing its because the stations want the extra profits from the peeps traveling over Easter weekend.


----------



## Bubba1

2.09 gal Reg BP station Staten Island NY


----------



## geek

Few cents up...


----------



## ibglowin

After being above $2.00 for quite awhile we filled up at Costco in ABQ yesterday for $1.89/gallon for regular unleaded.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

$2.54 @ Costco in Merced CA


----------



## Julie

Was in Carlisle over the weekend, gas was 2.39, around the Pittsbugh area it is 2.55


----------



## FTC Wines

We are in our 3 rd week of a 3 month RV trip. Lowest gas was $1.95 & highest was $2.39. At 8.3 mpg that's GREAT! just leaving Messa Verde Co. Will be in Grand Cayon in 2 days, then Wine Country. Roy


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like a fun trip Roy. What kind of rig are you driving? Are you pulling a vehicle as well?

Go North to WA Sate for the real wine country! 



FTC Wines said:


> We are in our 3 rd week of a 3 month RV trip. Lowest gas was $1.95 & highest was $2.39. At 8.3 mpg that's GREAT! just leaving Messa Verde Co. Will be in Grand Cayon in 2 days, then Wine Country. Roy


----------



## jgmann67

Gas pricing in Southern California in the $3.199 range.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Gas pricing in Southern California in the $3.199 range.



That's $1.00 than I paid on my last fill up.


----------



## semenn

Gas pricing in Kursk Russia in the $2.833 range.


----------



## ibglowin

Lots of extra gas taxes in CA. A few weeks ago when we were in Burbank, CA Costco was ~$2.69 a gallon which is the lowest I have ever seen it in SOCAL. Anything under $3.00 is crazy cheap for them.



Boatboy24 said:


> That's $1.00 more than I paid on my last fill up.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Lots of extra gas taxes in CA.



One reason I don't live there.


----------



## ibglowin

It sure is pretty there but yes, expensive to live. 

Looks like we will be spending more time there soon. It appears our oldest daughter and SIL have a....... 









Boatboy24 said:


> One reason I don't live there.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> It sure is pretty there but yes, expensive to live.
> 
> Looks like we will be spending more time there soon. It appears our oldest daughter and SIL have a.......



Congrats, Grandpa!


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks, first one. Mrs IB is bound to make the "A" List on Southwest Air this year for sure........ LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Congrats, Grandpa!


----------



## Ron0126

$1.95 in Houston when I was there for business this past week. Same price here in Birmingham, AL. One week ago I filled up for $1.83 a few miles down the road at Murphy USA.


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin - GREAT, add to our population explosion!  Congratulations, I suppose she's "glowin"......
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Very happy but at the moment she is one big bag of emotions due to all the hormones and has her first official visit to the Dr. this Friday. 



Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin - GREAT, add to our population explosion!  Congratulations, I suppose she's "glowin"......
> Mike


----------



## Smok1

In canada we pay anywheres from $1.06-$1.25 per liter. Multiply that by 3.78 for gallons i believe, we basically get our fuel from the usa, then before we actually see it our governement slaps 60% taxes on it or so


----------



## CheerfulHeart

ibglowin said:


> Lots of extra gas taxes in CA. A few weeks ago when we were in Burbank, CA Costco was ~$2.69 a gallon which is the lowest I have ever seen it in SOCAL. Anything under $3.00 is crazy cheap for them.



I have been told the taxes are to help keep the roads in good condition. Don't know what roads are being maintained but it is definitely not in my part of Northern California. Just an observation.


----------



## ibglowin

From the google:

*The average price of regular gas in California is $2.50 a gallon, or about 80 cents higher than the national average. Here's why.
*
*California has one of the highest gas taxes in the country at about 40 cents a gallon -- roughly 10 cents more than the national average.
California also has tougher gas standards than those of the federal government and mandates the use of cleaner gas with fewer emissions. Experts tout California gas as one of the cleanest-burning in the world, but the distinction doesn't come cheap. It costs more to refine because it's a special oxygenated blend that meets California's strict air-quality rules. Refineries have to use a specialized process, and only a few refineries are able to make California-approved gas.*



CheerfulHeart said:


> I have been told the taxes are to help keep the roads in good condition. Don't know what roads are being maintained but it is definitely not in my part of Northern California. Just an observation.


----------



## Kraffty

Our Gas taxes go up a hugh amount in november. The state keeps moving large amounts of those dedicated taxes to the general fund. Voters have passed three different propositions between 2002 and 2010 (props 42, 1A and 22) saying these taxes are to be used for roads only but they keep coming up with loopholes to use them to pay off bonds or apply to different budgets while complaining they don't have enough to keep the roads in decent repair. 

Our gas tax which is already the highest in the country will go up almost 50% with this newest legislation, Registration Fees also will have an additional “fee” added and and an automatic Inflation percentage is built in for the next 10 years. Approximately 30% of the estimated revenues have already been ear marked by our Governor for projects not road related. Unfortunately this is only one example of California's Taxing Style. I'll climb down off my box now and get back to looking for a cool state/place to retire to in a while.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> From the google:
> 
> *The average price of regular gas in California is $2.50 a gallon, or about 80 cents higher than the national average. Here's why.
> *
> *California has one of the highest gas taxes in the country at about 40 cents a gallon -- roughly 10 cents more than the national average.
> California also has tougher gas standards than those of the federal government and mandates the use of cleaner gas with fewer emissions. Experts tout California gas as one of the cleanest-burning in the world, but the distinction doesn't come cheap. It costs more to refine because it's a special oxygenated blend that meets California's strict air-quality rules. Refineries have to use a specialized process, and only a few refineries are able to make California-approved gas.*



If it's that good, we don't have to worry about burning fossil fuels anymore, right? Oh, it's not THAT good? Then why are there extra taxes for it? (ducks for cover)


----------



## ibglowin

Don' look north to OR or WA........ 

At least not this week! 




Kraffty said:


> I'll climb down off my box now and get back to looking for a cool state/place to retire to in a while.
> Mike


----------



## wpt-me

Paid $2.27/2.31 this weekend in Ma./Me

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Don' look north to OR or WA........
> 
> At least not this week!



That's good grape growing weather!


----------



## geek

I saw gas prices in SC in the $1.9x range and even saw $1.89 at one gas station.


----------



## ibglowin

Too hot. Grape acids start breaking down/being metabolized in that hot weather. This is not all that unusual for Walla Walla and the Columbia Valley but the area around Portland has mostly cooler weather loving grapes planted like Pinot Noir and Chardonnay. Really not good for those grapes. Hopefully it won't last for very long and will cool off at night.



Boatboy24 said:


> That's good grape growing weather!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> California also has tougher gas standards than those of the federal government and mandates the use of cleaner gas with fewer emissions. Experts tout California gas as one of the cleanest-burning in the world, but the distinction doesn't come cheap.





Boatboy24 said:


> If it's that good, we don't have to worry about burning fossil fuels anymore, right? Oh, it's not THAT good? Then why are there extra taxes for it? (ducks for cover)



I think you are thinking of the OLD days when "emissions" somehow didn't include CO2. We know better now, so, yes, we have to worry.


----------



## jswordy

It just jumped here from 1.91 yesterday to 1.99 this morning. It had been 1.89-1.91 for weeks.


----------



## ibglowin

Gas stations must have put out an APB after that latest DPRK ICBM missile test. We shot up $0.07 here. Oil shot up to over $50/bl cause you know when the world ends there will be a shortage of oil (and people)......


----------



## roger80465

We are also on an extended RV trip pulling our 5th wheel with our diesel pickup. Since leaving early July, we have paid anywhere from $2.19 to $2.58 for diesel. We are currently outside of Grand Rapids, MI and diesel just jumped from $2.44 to $2.59 overnight. That stinks. Hope that trend stops really soon.


----------



## FTC Wines

We filled up in Az at $2.19, crossed the border into Calif and gas price was $3.79 !!! Need to fill up today, will look for " cheaper gas"!! Roy


----------



## Billb

*Think your gas is expensive!*

Just as well you guys don't live here in Scotland. Yes we produce oil from the North sea but our diesel has just REDUCED to £1.15 per litre.


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> It just jumped here from 1.91 yesterday to 1.99 this morning. It had been 1.89-1.91 for weeks.



No sooner had I posted this than it jumped up the next morning to 2.05. Pretty decent spike, from 1.89 to 2.05 in 2 days.


----------



## ceeaton

Watched it climb the last few weeks go from $2.29 avg to $2.49. I expect it to keep climbing to $2.75, but a lot of that is our PA gastapo taxes added in. Yes they fund a lot of necessary programs, but it isn't always nice on the wallet. Less money for winemaking supplies.


----------



## jswordy

Was 2.05 a day, down to 1.99, then back to 2.05, then down to 1.99...


----------



## Sage

2.85 yesterday.

Want to guess what gas will cost in Madras, OR where the crowds heading for the eclipse? ?

There just happens to be a "gas shortage " in OR right now......... yeah, right. Glad I'm a long ways from that!


----------



## ibglowin

$1.98 at Costco in ABQ. Will make a run tomorrow AM.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> $1.98 at Costco in ABQ. Will make a run tomorrow AM.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


>



LOL, he doesn't reassemble Mike, I think


----------



## Sage

Filled the F150 FX4 pickup yesterday, $74.00. Wife's taking a trip today. She won't need gas for quite a while, the trip meter said 815 miles to empty!! Truck's getting a bit over 22mpg.


----------



## ceeaton

Best I've seen this week is $2.439 at the local Rutters in Mechanicsburg (near my work). I get a $0.03 discount for using my "Rutters Reward Card"). A whole 30 cents per fill-up ($2.409/gal woo-hoo). How much energy do I expend to remove the card from my wallet and put it back in...At least it is going down and not up. I figured it would hit $2.999 by Labor Day, maybe not?


----------



## cmason1957

Let's see, in St. Louis, MO yesterday, it was $2.19 This morning in Cedar Rapids, Iowa, it was $2.23 I cent seen the price up here in Minneapolis, MN subs we got here, but probably time to think about filling up again. Then heading to Detroit Lakes, MN for the week of R&R.


----------



## ibglowin

We have Smith's here in New Mexico which are owned by Kroger. Kroger also owns Ralph's, Fred Meyer and several other chains in the US. Does anyone else get discounts on gas by using your rewards card? I usually get around $0.50 a gallon discount each month just by shopping there. Not much choice for me they are the only store in town out side of the tiny food coop. They do surveys as well on your receipts. I can fill out a survey in 30 seconds and get 50pts each time ($0.05). You can purchase up to 40 gallons IIRC. That really helps when filling up the Expedition and my little Honda S2000 that uses super premium (94 Octane). At times especially during the Summer and Holidays they will do 2X or even 4X bonus points and I have had over $1.00 gallon discount. Always fun to pay ~$1.00 a gallon for gas!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> We have Smith's here in New Mexico which are owned by Kroger. Kroger also owns Ralph's, Fred Meyer and several other chains in the US. Does anyone else get discounts on gas by using your rewards card? I usually get around $0.50 a gallon discount each month just by shopping there. Not much choice for me they are the only store in town out side of the tiny food coop. They do surveys as well on your receipts. I can fill out a survey in 30 seconds and get 50pts each time ($0.05). You can purchase up to 40 gallons IIRC. That really helps when filling up the Expedition and my little Honda S2000 that uses super premium (94 Octane). At times especially during the Summer and Holidays they will do 2X or even 4X bonus points and I have had over $1.00 gallon discount. Always fun to pay ~$1.00 a gallon for gas!


Our Giant gives a point per dollar spent, but the "block" size needed is 100 points to get $0.10 per gallon. Oh, and there is a 25 gallon limit, so that wouldn't work as well for the Expedition. The prices vary depending on the demographic of the local area, so Mechanicsburg has been $2.43 for a while, Dillsburg just went to $2.43 the other day, and Hanover Giant was $2.55 this morning. The "strip" in Hanover attracts a lot of Marylanders since Hanover is only 10 or so miles from the border. It is nice though, has a Walmart, Giant, State Store, Home Depot, Lowes, Kohls, Target, soon a Sams Club, Furniture places, lots of national chain restaurants, car dealers, etc. So it is quite the shopping magnet. And you can take the UTZ factory tour and visit the UTZ store and get bulk snacks pretty cheap.


----------



## geek

I am going electric next year, put down my deposit for Tesla Model 3


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I am going electric next year, put down my deposit for Tesla Model 3



I'd love to but don't want my electric bill to be too high, since it's only once month. What's the chance I'd take the money I'm not buying gas with and actually putting it in savings. NOT!!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> I'd love to but don't want my electric bill to be too high, since it's only once month. What's the chance I'd take the money I'm not buying gas with and actually putting it in savings. NOT!!



Forgot to mention, I also have solar panels on the roof, 32 panels total..


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Forgot to mention, I also have solar panels on the roof, 32 panels total..



Yea I was thinking about investing in some of those when I get the roof replaced here pretty soon. Our electric coop (Adams Electric) is really helpful and encourages homeowners to invest in panels where it's feasible. So I'd probably do the panels before I do the car. Wonder if I can get the roof and panels cheaper than the Tesla? What does the model 3 run up in your area?


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Yea I was thinking about investing in some of those when I get the roof replaced here pretty soon. Our electric coop (Adams Electric) is really helpful and encourages homeowners to invest in panels where it's feasible. So I'd probably do the panels before I do the car. Wonder if I can get the roof and panels cheaper than the Tesla? What does the model 3 run up in your area?



Well, Model 3 was recently released but only employees are getting it now, once they ramp up production then everyone else in the list will start getting the delivery. Mine I estimate will be here end of 2018 

The price is the same for everyone regardless of state, I think. The starting price will be $35k but adding stuff could get it way up to around $60k (premium package is $5k, 19" wheels $1,500, auto pilot $5k...and on and on).

Long answer, so the short one is $35k for the base model.

BTW - my solar panels are only 165 watts, nowadays you can get them in 300 watts or more.


----------



## ibglowin

Did you buy or lease? Are you afraid your electric utility will "change the rules" for PVP owners and start charging you large monthly fee to help them "maintain" the electric grid.....

We get over 300 days of sunshine a year here. I have a nice South facing roof along the backyard. House is paid off next month so looking for some income tax deductions needless to say.

The utility companies like their monopoly and if too many people start moving in on their territory you know they will do something to make it less desirable to compete with them.

Our local utility is a not for profit run by the county and even they are making noise about charging an offset fee for customers who have PVP installed.

They also sent out a questionnaire about interest in a solar "garden" of sorts. Sorta like a garden coop where you could buy in as much as you wanted to and then they would build and maintain the solar panels, you don't have to have "ugly" panels on your roof and they give you a credit each month for whatever your panels provided in electric power. Win/Win perhaps.



geek said:


> Forgot to mention, I also have solar panels on the roof, 32 panels total..


----------



## ibglowin

Wait so you are gonna pony up $50K for an electric car but think $500 for a Pit Boss Kamado grill to to much.......  





geek said:


> The price is the same for everyone regardless of state, I think. The starting price will be $35k but adding stuff could get it way up to around $60k (premium package is $5k, 19" wheels $1,500, auto pilot $5k...and on and on).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Did you buy or lease? Are you afraid your electric utility will "change the rules" for PVP owners and start charging you large monthly fee to help them "maintain" the electric grid.....
> 
> We get over 300 days of sunshine a year here. I have a nice South facing roof along the backyard. House is paid off next month so looking for some income tax deductions needless to say.
> 
> The utility companies like their monopoly and if too many people start moving in on their territory you know they will do something to make it less desirable to compete with them.
> 
> Our local utility is a not for profit run by the county and even they are making noise about charging an offset fee for customers who have PVP installed.
> 
> They also sent out a questionnaire about interest in a solar "garden" of sorts. Sorta like a garden coop where you could buy in as much as you wanted to and then they would build and maintain the solar panels, you don't have to have "ugly" panels on your roof and they give you a credit each month for whatever your panels provided in electric power. Win/Win perhaps.



What's a PVP? Polyvinylpyrrolidone? People Viff Panels? Personal Voltage Protection?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Did you buy or lease? Are you afraid your electric utility will "change the rules" for PVP owners and start charging you large monthly fee to help them "maintain" the electric grid.....
> 
> We get over 300 days of sunshine a year here. I have a nice South facing roof along the backyard. House is paid off next month so looking for some income tax deductions needless to say.
> 
> The utility companies like their monopoly and if too many people start moving in on their territory you know they will do something to make it less desirable to compete with them.
> 
> Our local utility is a not for profit run by the county and even they are making noise about charging an offset fee for customers who have PVP installed.
> 
> They also sent out a questionnaire about interest in a solar "garden" of sorts. Sorta like a garden coop where you could buy in as much as you wanted to and then they would build and maintain the solar panels, you don't have to have "ugly" panels on your roof and they give you a credit each month for whatever your panels provided in electric power. Win/Win perhaps.



I purchased it a few years ago, all paid off now. Never been afraid of the electric company for that reason but I guess anything is possible.
The "service fee" used to be $16/month and it is now I think $19.

Sounds like NM is a GREAT place to go electric. 

If you go solar, try to get the highest voltage panels if you can, their capacity keeps increasing every day sort of speak and they're making them more efficient.

If I were to do it again, I'd try to go through a company promoting at Costco.


----------



## geek

BTW - Mike, congrats on the mortgage and welcome to the mortgage free life 
I paid mine off July last year and it feels like a good relief, although the CT taxes are a KILLER...


----------



## ibglowin

ceeaton said:


> What's a PVP? Polyvinylpyrrolidone? People Viff Panels? Personal Voltage Protection?



LOL. Photo Voltaic Panel


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, so Hurricane Harvey has come and gone. What has happened to gas prices in your neck of the woods? My family in San Antonio reports many stations are out of gas due to people panicking about a gas shortage. There is plenty of gas but if everyone freaks out and runs to go fill up with gas then you create the disaster you wish to achieve more or less like a run on a bank. Blame it on social media. No shortage here and no panic. Gas has however gone from $2.06 in Lost Almost all the way up to $2.45 in 7-10 days time. Costco in ABQ is up to $2.21 and IIRC we paid ~$1.90 two weeks ago when we made a run.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

$3.29 a gallon on the way to Yosemite.


----------



## Sage

2.95, up .30 and our gas comes from canada, we're 1600 miles from harvey


----------



## joeswine

From 2.15 to 2.65 in two days at least we don't pump our own.Yet!


----------



## joeswine

They do it because they can who's to stop them?


----------



## Julie

2.89, last Thursday it was 2.59.


----------



## geek

Even at Costco, paid $2.65 for premium gas two days ago, up about 30 cents in just a couple days.
It must be higher by now.


----------



## wpt-me

Paid $2.56/$2.55 a gallon Ma /Me last weekend.

Bill


----------



## jswordy

1.99 then 2.05 then back down to 1.99 pre-mention of the name Harvey. Bam, up to 2.49 and solid as a rock there.  Nobody's running out of gas, there's plenty around. Just an easy profit over the old priced fuel sitting in the tanks, is all.


----------



## Sage

2.95 here today


----------



## joeswine

Where's here?


----------



## Brian55

joeswine said:


> Where's here?



Wherever you are.


----------



## wpt-me

Paid $2.61/2.75 in Me/Ma this weekend.

Bill


----------



## jswordy

Local news says prices in Huntsville, Ala., should begin declining by the end of this week. GOOD! I have a 55-gallon barrel that needs filling once it gets back to 1.99-ish.


----------



## ibglowin

Reviving an old thread. Gas has been dropping like a rock the last week or so. Just looked and gas is $1.59 at Costco in ABQ, NM.


----------



## wxtrendsguy

Still $2.15 a gal in the Peoples Republic of Pennsylvania with the highest gas taxes in the nation and we still have bad roads.


----------



## mainshipfred

I just paid $2.04 in Virginia.


----------



## skyfire322

$1.79 in Ft Wayne IN.


----------



## cmason1957

Looks like here in Missouri it can range from $1.69 at costco to $2.09.


----------



## geek

1.99 Costco.


----------



## stickman

$1.81 Normal, IL


----------



## countygrapeguy

77.6 cents per litre here in Ontario


----------



## cmason1957

countygrapeguy said:


> 77.6 cents per litre here in Ontario



If I did all that math correctly, pretty comparable to US Gas, comes out to $2.02 / Gallon

(Show your work now)

0.776 Canadian * 0.69 US / Canadian = $0.535 US
1 Liter * 1 Gallon / 3.78 Liters = 0.265 Gallons

$0.535 / 0.265 gallons = $2.02 / gallon


----------



## joeswine

Would love to be in Santa Fe right now or Sedona, or let's see Moab.
Wheres that transporter beam when you need one .


----------



## ibglowin

We gassed up my CRV and Mrs IB's Accord yesterday PM up in town at Smith's (Kroger). I had $0.90 off gas in store credits so we filled both cars up for $1.42 gallon. So full price up in town (Lost Almost) is $2.32 down the road only 8 miles to the banana belt where we are there is an native American owned station and a commercially owned station selling for $1.85. Down the road 20 miles towards Santa fe it's going for $1.69. So crazy price differences in a pretty short drive (at least for us).

Now if we only had some place to go!


----------



## geek

Glad to have a Tesla and no need to go to gas stations (aside from the wife's Lexus) and touch gas pumps.


----------



## stickman

@ibglowin Fill up that 10,000gal underground tank and put in a little extra stabilizer.


----------



## ibglowin

No need to touch a gas pump. I have 30+ years of donning every imaginable type of PPE.


----------



## geek

Well, let’s say I don’t need to even leave my house at all [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Unless the power grid goes down....... 



geek said:


> Well, let’s say I don’t need to even leave my house at all [emoji4]


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Unless the power grid goes down.......



gas stations will also be down....lol
I can have 325 miles of "storage"


----------



## ibglowin

You obviously don't watch the Walking Dead. LOL No need for electricity to fill up a gas powered vehicle. You just siphon it out with a hand pump! I have 405 miles of "storage" in our 1.5L Turbo Charged Accord  

Gonna take you a long time to recharge with a solar panel and you better hope you have a few sunny days!


----------



## joeswine

On this side of the coast more but heating than sunny, no sun no go.
No power generation no go.
Land of the living dead, glad I got a couple of horse's


----------



## gorillla68

$3.19 to $3.59 around Southern California. Hasnt changed too much really for us.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You obviously don't watch the Walking Dead



I actually do


----------



## ibglowin

One week later gas in now down to $1.35/gal at Costco in ABQ. Our entire State has been placed into a "shelter in place" for weeks. I could technically get in the car and make the 200 mile RT to Costco and stock up but we stocked up well 3 weeks ago luckily so I don't see us going back for a few months.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I could technically get in the car and make the 200 mile RT to Costco and stock up but we stocked up well 3 weeks ago luckily so I don't see us going back for a few months.



Will your wine cellar survive that long?


----------



## ibglowin

CT says I currently have enough on wine hand to last 3.365384615384615 years at the current consumption rate.......



sour_grapes said:


> Will your wine cellar survive that long?


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> CT says I currently have enough on wine hand to last 3.365384615384615 years at the current consumption rate.......



I‘ve not found that function yet in CT, whereabouts is it?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> CT says I currently have enough on wine hand to last 3.365384615384615 years at the current consumption rate.......



With the rate at which I'm driving lately, the half tank of gas in my car is bound to last that long.


----------



## ibglowin

You have to pony up for the new COVID-19 Premium Membership....... 

JK, looked at my inventory total and divided by ave bottle consumption per week if I never bought another bottle. Can easily double this time if you factor in my wine made from fresh grapes not included in the inventory.



Johnd said:


> I‘ve not found that function yet in CT, whereabouts is it?


----------



## Kraffty

Our normal usage is around a tank a month but we've only used a quarter tank over the last 2-1/2 to 3 weeks. Going to have a huge Fry's Gas discount on the next fill-up in ..... June?
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Our gas is now about $1.49 locally, but Gas Buddy says that one station about 20 miles away is selling for $0.99. I remember when pumps couldn't handle prices _over_ a buck. If you look at inflation-adjusted average pricing, the all-time lows had been $1.61 in 1998 (in 2020 dollars). These prices are lower.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> You have to pony up for the new COVID-19 Premium Membership.......
> 
> JK, looked at my inventory total and divided by ave bottle consumption per week if I never bought another bottle. Can easily double this time if you factor in my wine made from fresh grapes not included in the inventory.



Gotcha, just thought there was something I was missing.................


----------



## Boatboy24

Closest gas station (about a mile) is $2.11. Costco (about 3 miles away) is $1.75.


----------



## geek

$1.75 at local Costco


----------



## Ron0126

$1.52 in Birmingham this morning.


----------



## ibglowin

Here is where we are now..........









Oil hits US$5. Why pumps will stay open if prices turn negative


A barrel of Canadian oil is now worth about as much as a nice latte or a fast food combo, falling to about US$5 on Friday.



ca.finance.yahoo.com


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Here is where we are now..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil hits US$5. Why pumps will stay open if prices turn negative
> 
> 
> A barrel of Canadian oil is now worth about as much as a nice latte or a fast food combo, falling to about US$5 on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ca.finance.yahoo.com



5 bones? That is insane!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> 5 bones? That is insane!



Well, Canadian barrels. Not worth as much as the US barrels. 

(just messing with our friends up north)


----------



## JustJoe

$1.14 this morning in Minnesota


----------



## ibglowin

Well we are now below $1......

This is about halfway between where I live and Santa fe. Indian Pueblo owned station. They collect/pay no state tax as they are a sovereign nation unto themselves.


----------



## geek

Today at costco


----------



## ibglowin

No cars in line. You drop Mrs Geek off at work this AM?



geek said:


> Today at costco


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> No cars in line. You drop Mrs Geek off at work this AM?



She’s been driving herself against her will.
Every day she tells us she doesn’t want to go as she’s so afraid of this virus that is getting into her mind more than anything.
Costco is now controlling people getting into the warehouse so they don’t have a whole bunch of people walking in.
Praying all this craze will end soon


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> No cars in line. You drop Mrs Geek off at work this AM?



They're all driving Teslas.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> They're all driving Teslas.



Exactly..!! lol

Nothing better than having piece of mind with conditions like this knowing you can fuel your car right at home


----------



## geek

Dropped to 1.53 Costco


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Our gas is now about $1.49 locally, but Gas Buddy says that one station about 20 miles away is selling for $0.99. I remember when pumps couldn't handle prices _over_ a buck. If you look at inflation-adjusted average pricing, the all-time lows had been $1.61 in 1998 (in 2020 dollars). These prices are lower.



Okay, now our local prices are $1.25 (or $1.19 at Sam's), but in an exurb about 20 minutes away, they are down to $0.94. Crazy.


----------



## wpt-me

Best price here is $1.63, most are between $1.89 and $1.96.

Bill


----------



## ibglowin

Costco in ABQ is down to $1.19 (as well as Sams). The pueblo stations between me and Santa fe including the one that had $0.99 posted one day have now raised up to $1.35.


----------



## ibglowin

I see some insurance companies are refunding ~20% of premiums for March and April. So far mine has not offered a refund. We've driven all of 5 miles in 3 weeks I think.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I see some insurance companies are refunding ~20% of premiums for March and April. So far mine has not offered a refund. We've driven all of 5 miles in 3 weeks I think.


 GEICO sent me an email today, 15% discount


----------



## skyfire322

$1.37 in Ft Wayne. Just paid $0.91 thanks to Kroger points.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I see some insurance companies are refunding ~20% of premiums for March and April. So far mine has not offered a refund. We've driven all of 5 miles in 3 weeks I think.



Got an email from USAA stating that. Waiting fo' my money!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> GEICO sent me an email today, 15% discount



Is their new tag line "Fifteen days could save you 15%!"


----------



## Boatboy24

delete


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Is their new tag line "Fifteen days could save you 15%!"



I also thought about it... lol


----------



## geek

$1.49 at Costco as of last evening.


----------



## Kraffty

According to my Alstate app we're expecting a 12.78 refund. Wooo Hooo, dreaming of what we could splurge on when ever that boat comes in.
mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> According to my Alstate app we're expecting a 12.78 refund. Wooo Hooo, dreaming of what we could splurge on when ever that boat comes in.
> mike



If things keep going this way, that $12.78 just might fill your tank.


----------



## geek

Today’s price at costco


----------



## ibglowin

$1.19 gallon at Costco in ABQ according to Gas Buddy.


----------



## sour_grapes

$1.09 most stations locally, $1.00 at a few loss leaders locally, and $0.91 a couple of hours away.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> $1.09 most stations locally, $1.00 at a few loss leaders locally, and $0.91 a couple of hours away.




WOW....


----------



## ceeaton

Heck at that price I could fill my tank for $10. I filled up six weeks ago on Friday, have filled one more time, have half a tank left. Helping to make up for the 20% pay loss I'm experiencing!


----------



## geek

EV still cheaper, you know.......  
Just saying....


----------



## Kraffty

For some reason Arizona is not getting the really low prices. We're pretty steady at 2.19 here and people are starting to complain about being gouged. Next year the same people will be saying "why can't it be as cheap as it was in 2020". Either way I think I'm going on 8 or 9 weeks without putting any in the truck and still have 130 miles to empty or about another 3 or 4 weeks till I need more.
Mike


----------



## geek

Costco went up to $1.35 as of today.


----------



## Vinobeau

sour_grapes said:


> $1.09 most stations locally, $1.00 at a few loss leaders locally, and $0.91 a couple of hours away.



.95 in Oshkosh on Wed, Friday we were at 1.45! Oil didn't go up that much!


----------



## Ikeya

Paid $1.63 per gallon yesterday. In North Carolina.


----------

